

What is JSON-FP - benlue
http://www.slideshare.net/BenLue/what-is-jsonfp

======
danellis
What is the purpose of this when S-expressions already exist? Maybe I'm
missing something, but this looks like a product of that stereotypical
"everything must be JavaScript" attitude.

I'm also not entirely sure whether it's a parody.

~~~
benlue
You may want to check this
([https://github.com/benlue/jsonfp](https://github.com/benlue/jsonfp)) to see
why and how it's created.

